# Check out Locker Nuts on you tube



## Kiki (Nov 15, 2021)

An American guy who buys up storage lockers has found a locker packed full of model trains hundreds and hundreds of them. The original owner of the locker planned to copy the Train Wunderland in Hamburg…and this locker really has enough stuff for a good start. The current owner sells them off on his private auctions on you tube. Many many rare items that are no longer for sale. Check it out


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't think he really knows how large Miniatur Wunderland is.

It would take three or four of those storage units full of train equipment for what MW has...minus all of the unrelated junk.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe he never finished collecting for it?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

HOLY CRAP...it's The Elephants Grave yard of Model Trains, Planes,Tanks, Armor!! Why can't WE find stuff like this...LMFAO!! Worse is the fact that these two have NO CLUE what's in front of them.....and sad that the Family just turned their backs on this!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, for $1 I think he made it back with one box, and there are two of these boxes!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That two unit U-Bahn triebwagen set sells for around €425 with DCC.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

wow! what a find!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MichaelE said:


> I don't think he really knows how large Miniatur Wunderland is.
> 
> It would take three or four of those storage units full of train equipment for what MW has...minus all of the unrelated junk.


I follow him on YouTube.
He had a part 2 and it looked like he found a lot of trains that you might like.
I went and looked, couldn't find it.
He has a lot of videos to look thru.
There were more then just trains in the locker, if I remember right diecast planes by the dozens was one.
I think they were British planes and made in Germany.
But he showed a lot of trains that look like the ones you run, and accessories.

I wonder how many of the videos are staged? 
Buy a collection, rent a locker, shoot a video and make money off of it.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> I follow him on YouTube.
> He had a part 2 and it looked like he found a lot of trains that you might like.
> I went and looked, couldn't find it.
> He has a lot of videos to look thru.
> ...


Nice stuff he got. They also have a ebay store and they are selling the things now. A tad bit high on some stuff(Got a item with a 44.95 price sticker for $100.00 and $19.71 shipping) but he may sell it nowadays.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

bewhole said:


> Nice stuff he got. They also have a ebay store and they are selling the things now. A tad bit high on some stuff(Got a item with a 44.95 price sticker for $100.00 and $19.71 shipping) but he may sell it nowadays.


Yeah, went to the Ebay Store and after listening to him talking about and using Ebay bids to mark prices....expensive even on Athearn RR rolling stock that sells for $15-$25....he's going $45-$55....and talking it up as collectable. Watched all the video of this and the absolute mammoth size of this is mind boggling!!


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've always been jealous of the guys who find gems like this stash, but then when I find out how much time they spend wading through absolute trash to find the gem I think it's just not worth it. It's like garage sales (called yard sales in some places), you can go to 10 and find nothing but baby clothes in 9 in order to find the prewar Lionel set in the 10th. Or you can build railroad cars in your basement with the same time.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

He who dies with the most toys............................. Wins!!! (a 6' deep hole in the ground ).

Pretty impressive collection, but I'm glad I can be happy with no where near that amount of, um, "stuff".
I should be jealous, but I'm not. At this point in my life, I'd rather spend $100 on one thing that brings me joy, as opposed to $1 for a storage locker full of stuff that needs a ton of work to get rid of. 

I must be getting old and crotchety (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

I love these "Storage Jackpot" shows... to find a jackpot is far and few.. 98% of the time you have people biding/fighting over a locker and pay $1000 for it . Only to find you have $50 worth of garbage and it's going to cost you $100 to dump it.. It is nice to see a "real" find, but i'm not going to be buying any locker contents anytime soon//


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

So far they have cleaned a quarter of this unit and the inventory is just jaw dropping. Marklin, Brawa, Fleischer, Faller, Rocco, Rocco Mini Tank, etc. just mammoth in scale and their last episode they had friends of the Train collector who sell and repair Marklin Trains come in and look at what he had...actually very informative guys...but....you can fast forward through a lot of the chit chat from the finders as they seem to just revel in the cash value of this enormous find acting is everything when selling yourselves on your YouTube station...and to each his own!


----------

